# Military Writing Standards



## 54/102 CEF (7 Sep 2010)

In days gone by there was CFP 121 Military writing

Anyone out there have its replacement name? How to write a memo, letter etc etc


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2010)

I know LFDTS has a manual on military writing which might be on Documentum, but here's a link I found to CFSAL's RMS Clerk writing guide (Internet PDF). http://www.cmrsj-rmcsj.forces.gc.ca/cmr-rmc/oar-wt/doc/gem-mwg-eng.pdf


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Sep 2010)

Not sure, I looked up the key words on the Army Electronic Library search engine and nothing is coming up.  Feel free to check:

http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/AEL/SearchPage.aspx

I can send you the staff officer handbook from work tomorrow, but I'm not sure if that's what you want.  I know every time I do an OPME they quote a civilian guide to writing but that's more for essays not military writing.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Sep 2010)

There is a link on the LFDTS DWAN site.  I could put it up here for those with DWAN access.  But not until tomorrow: even the Technoviking needs his rest!  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Sep 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ...even the Technoviking needs his rest!  ;D



Me:  Do you work overtime?

You:


----------



## 54/102 CEF (7 Sep 2010)

Thanks to all - I got a good one via LFWA


----------



## Eowyn (8 Sep 2010)

Here is the LFDTS DWAN website for military writing templates.

http://lfdts.kingston.mil.ca/wr_templates_e.asp


----------

